# Little terrier breeders?



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Going to be moving into a house with a much bigger yard over the next 6 months to a year. Slowly working on it now. I plan on getting another dog or two or three. Anyway, the wife and kids want a smaller dog. I am good with that but I am trying to push them towards a working line terrier type. I would have liked to try and talk them into one of Mike S terriers but I showed them that cool video of the cute little dogs taking down the raccoons. So somehow I am getting over ruled because of that? So right now my question is does anyone know of any working line JRT breeders? Or have any other recommendations. And Mike S do you have any cute cuddle pictures or video of your terriers that may help my cause?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I cant advise you on a breeder but we my wife and I have for the last 18 years had a Rat Terrier or two we now have a Rat Terrier and a Toy Smooth Coat Fox Terrier She is a about a 10 lbs. I highly recommend ether as a great family dog. Nether are the likes of what Mike has though nether has ever gotten ahold of any thing other than a mouse they both now love to hunt mice. There great pets and nice to be around.


----------



## Anne Wilson (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you considered the Border Terrier?

Don't have one but I do like them.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ill look into them a bit, thanks. If it’s a little guy Id like a hyper spas


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll second the vote for a rat terrier. My wife has a female who has more drive and spunk lb for lb then any other dog we have


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

My wife's Min Pin is a neat little dog to have around and is full of piss and vinegar (I'm glad he's not an 90lbs dog). He keeps the out buildings clear of mice and I can do bite work with him. I think Bob S. mentioned they are part of the terrier group.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anne Wilson said:


> Have you considered the Border Terrier?


I second that vote. 


My granddog Milo:

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j275/connies419/IMG_58.jpg


----------



## Jennifer Sider (Oct 8, 2006)

I third the rat terrier -- 25 lbs is typical; but if you go with a Decker they get up to 40 lbs; nice looking dogs;

http://imageevent.com/blazingsun/huntingandfishingphotos

http://imageevent.com/ratpkken/ouravailablepuppies

My guy is quite the little ass -- I didn't want the intensity of a JRT; so I got a Rattie; nice drives, tough little bugger -- my 'boel has crunched his stupid ass twice (he's a boy and he's a little knobby for her majesty), got his forearm crunched and his head crunched (we call them honorable scars btw), little bit of arnica montana/ledum -- good as new. Good environmental, nothing much boogers him, good house dog. Jigg's breeder is more pet than hunt; but there are hunting breeders out there (predominately the larger size). Good family dog; hunt with whoever, come home and curl up on the couch; enough hunt drive on some you see 'em with e-collars. Rat, squirrel, possum, raccoon.


----------



## Jennifer Sider (Oct 8, 2006)

http://imageevent.com/buckhorn/hunt...withratterriers;jsessionid=g1fn3vs7z2.camel_s


----------



## Eric Shearer (Oct 30, 2008)

I like these.. http://renterriers.com/ 20-30 lb. range but nice little dogs for sure.
Hunt and protect. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGCi8zY9Dcw&feature=player_embedded#at=34
JMO
E


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've had a number of different terriers (Kerrys, Borders, Norwich, White Bull, Jrt) . Far and away the Border is the sweetest with people AND other dogs.
Their down side is they can be super soft to harsh correction.
The Kerry is also a great family dog. Medium size, no shedding.
Small kids and terriers aren't always a good mix.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

"renterriers" sounds like Purebred Mutt bred by some blithering idiot with some kinda self esteem issues.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> "renterriers" sounds like Purebred Mutt bred by some blithering idiot with some kinda self esteem issues.


You mean it's not a terrier you RENT?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ricardo Ashton said:


> "renterriers" sounds like Purebred Mutt bred by some blithering idiot with some kinda self esteem issues.


So the "Renterrier" is prolly something you made up or conceived? :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the input. 
The one min pin I ever seen was a cool little nut that never stopped barking. I don’t think we will head the min pin way. 
Just read about the boarder terrier and it does sound as if it is a breed to look further into. Rat terrier looks cool but looks as if it might get a bit bigger than what we are looking for and I like the rough coat of the boarder. 
Jenifer do you know the guy who have that website or is one you just found? 
I don’t think that renterriers fits the bill for a cute little dog the girls are talking bout 
Bob the border does look pretty good. As for harsh corrections, we can do without them. A few years after starting to plat with dogs I see what an over corrector I was. Headed down the as much as needed, as little as possible


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's a link to a couple of pics of the Border's I had.
I think all these pics are of my borders that had been groomed. If left natural they look a bit different but stripping their coat was relaxation for me so I usually kept them tidied up. 
Connie has pics of her grandog left natural. Adorable little alley dogs with a natural coat. :grin: :wink:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/borders-610/


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

For a family pet the Border terrier would be the best bet. But keep in mind that if they're from working lines they can be a real handful to manage. Being terriers they can be a bit tenacious when engaged,though not overly so. So they're still pretty manageable. what I like about them most is their speed. Damn those things can move.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a scotty and she is the friendliest of our dogs (4). She loves to hunt mice and when it's time to go to bed, she is the first one asleep and the last one up.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

I have 2 rat terriers - 1 is a tri color male who has his UKC Agility Level 1 and is the sweetest dog in the world, maybe 12#, considered a miniature - as there are tots, toys, miniatures, standards and Decker Giants. The other is a blue and wht tuxedo mini female who is tougher than nails. So much prey drive, will play tug and hang on and you can swing her around you. She is also ultra protective of me, the yard and my truck, but is also good with people. These dogs are super smart, great family dogs - when raised with them - don't bark excessively, active or as inactive as you like. They come in all different colors. 

My "unbiased" vote, would be for the rattie. Our rottweiler plays babysitter to the 2 of them.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is the only picture I could find you Chris, all of the other pictures show the dogs attached to some kind of a critter. This one is a real snuggle bug, photo taken at 7 months old. But he is a tad bit (and by that I mean EXTREMELY) animal aggressive.


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Here is the only picture I could find you Chris, all of the other pictures show the dogs attached to some kind of a critter. This one is a real snuggle bug, photo taken at 7 months old. But he is a tad bit (*and by that I mean EXTREMELY) animal aggressive*.


Mike
Does this mean he's on his own when going out to catch *****? Or will he stay focused on the ***** and not worry about another dog working with him?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Here is the only picture I could find you Chris, all of the other pictures show the dogs attached to some kind of a critter. This one is a real snuggle bug, photo taken at 7 months old. But he is a tad bit (and by that I mean EXTREMELY) animal aggressive.


What kind of dog is that. You just like it cause it's brindle LOL


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Greg Whelehan said:


> Mike
> Does this mean he's on his own when going out to catch *****? Or will he stay focused on the ***** and not worry about another dog working with him?


he is only 8 months old now, so far the only thing he has killed has been baby chickens when he was 8-10 weeks old, and rats, and young rabbits. He has not needed any help with any of those scary critters. LOL .
He will, (and has) fought adult Malinois with total comittment so I am afraid he will be hard to hunt with other dogs. Once on target Im sure he will fight a **** over another dog, but he will be a pain to hunt with for sure. The nice thing is that he is 25% pittbull so I doubt if he will need much help by the time he is a two yeard old, and if he can not throttle an adult **** by himself as an adult then he will go down the road anyway.
My Jagd terrier female is only about 14 months old now and is very small for a jagd, in fact, she is not as big as my Patterdales, but she will kill a **** pretty easy by herself already. good thing too because she is even more dog aggressive than the little Brindle patterdale is.
I only have three little terriers here now, one is a detection dog that has never been allowed to even look at a critter, the other two are really cool little varmit killers.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> What kind of dog is that. You just like it cause it's brindle LOL


That is a West Virginia Brown dog Tim.
He is 75% Patterdale, 25% pitbull. not a go to ground dog at all, but should be great for barn hunting Racoons. he is a cool little dog. And yes, I do like the brindle stripes as well.:-D


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Holy cow, Mike that dog has the devil in his face. Beautiful looking dog, but I think what you would even consider a shitter is way more than I want. I don’t think finding a pile of dead things in the yard will go over well with my two girls. 
My buddy wound up getting that Harrier dog I asked about on here a few months back. I had to dog watch it till Christmas Eve and had it about 2 weeks. My girls have a hamster each and I think my Dutch Shepherd somehow knocked off the lid to one of their cages. He has come to tolerate them and I don’t think he would really go out of his way to kill one. But the hamster got out and my wife noticed it missing. She looked around for a while and found it and it looked like it was torn up by little teeth in an area of the basement the Harrier was spending time in. The girls were at school and my wife told my 11 year old that she just found the hamster in the cage dead. Attached is a picture of a note that I found by the cage that night and me with the pup. Those dogs of yours looks like it would be dragging home baby seals, koala bears and any other of the worlds cutes young animals. Good looking dog though.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I think that Border terrier is looking like one to look into. Ill start looking for breeders in the North East. 
We didn’t even think of Borders so Im glad I asked.


----------



## Eric Shearer (Oct 30, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> That is a West Virginia Brown dog Tim.
> He is 75% Patterdale, 25% pitbull. not a go to ground dog at all, but should be great for barn hunting Racoons. he is a cool little dog. And yes, I do like the brindle stripes as well.:-D



If I am not mistaken this little brindle dog that everyone likes (including myself) is out of a dog named "iKE" ... 
To all of the Renterrriers haters...lol FyI it's the same Ike who is the foundation dog for the "RENterrier"... IKE is result of generations of planned breedings by Mr. Adrian RENteria. hence the name "RENTERier. 
IKE was sold to J&J Patterdales and was confirmed by many that have been in the Patterdale game for years..."one of the best that they have seen" ... they are in the 7th generation now and breeding true.
Anyway.. Renteria is not claiming that they are a "breed" but a line that he created that is small and WORKS their ass off. They are not for everyone and I just happen to like them.
Very nice looking dog Mike keep us posted on him.
IKE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jOdW9bKJvE&feature=player_embedded
E


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely my kind of 'small' dog..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO4FVzBACA8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

..


----------



## Eric Shearer (Oct 30, 2008)

Dave Martin said:


> Definitely my kind of 'small' dog..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO4FVzBACA8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> 
> ..



Mine too... That is me working Adder in that video... She is a great little APBT that went on to achieve some very nice titles... I REALLY LOVE THIS DOG!!! Triple bred Gambler's Virgil.
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=120852
We Bred her to Rage but it unfortunately didn't take... I really wanted a pup off of that breeding. 
RAGE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO1UfEpmTDM&feature=player_embedded
Both Really Nice Little Dogs.
E


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Eric Shearer said:


> Mine too... That is me working Adder in that video... She is a great little APBT that went on to achieve some very nice titles... I REALLY LOVE THIS DOG!!! Triple bred Gambler's Virgil.
> http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=120852
> We Bred her to Rage but it unfortunately didn't take... I really wanted a pup off of that breeding.
> RAGE:
> ...



From what organization and how is the GR CH title earned in those dogs?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> From what organization and how is the GR CH title earned in those dogs?


 don't answer that=;


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Chris,

Cheryl Carlson (see chercar kennels website) has great working JRT's. Rattin' fools! Can't go wrong dealing with her. Old school breeder that will back up whatever she says.

She's in St. Johns, MI, just north of Lansing. She's shipped all kinds of dogs all over the planet during her career.

Good luck on whatever you decide to get. Terriers are a hoot!

Tim


----------



## Ken White (Dec 15, 2009)

I like that little Adder dog too... I always have.

Adder, to the best of my knowledge, is not a Gr. Ch. anything, though - she has only a FR Brevet and has both narrowly and egregiously missed passing her FR1 a few times. She's now retired.


----------



## Eric Shearer (Oct 30, 2008)

I was going to post her titles but didn't want to butcher them... Can't forget the CGC, TDI, BST, Conformation , Working Pit Bull Championships Protection 1st place... Bird noises III. ...lol And her owner is not a bad dude either. She will always be a GR. CH. in my eyes.
E


----------



## Angie Panczak (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a JRT crossed with a dachshund. She is about 9 lbs and all JRT. At the schutzhund club she can jump the 1 meter jump. She does a mean escape on a stuffed lion and can do a great hold an bark. I think if you stick to the JRT or rat terrier you will not be disappointed. Now if I can get rid of my husbands shi tzu, life would be good


----------



## Ken White (Dec 15, 2009)

"I was going to post her titles but didn't want to butcher them... Can't forget the CGC, TDI, BST, Conformation , Working Pit Bull Championships Protection 1st place... Bird noises III. ...lol And her owner is not a bad dude either. She will always be a GR. CH. in my eyes."
E

Right, E! I didn't even read the question correctly - he was referencing the ped. link with Virgil's Flyball titles: my bad. Yes - she had a nice few days of trialing. Further, she's consistently HIT at higher level international Bird Noises comp. You can't coach that. You just can't.

All the same I wish I had a do-over knowing what I know now (don't we all). Adder's not a brain surgeon, but she's brave and honest and bites what she sees. Thanks for the kind words E.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Maybe they'd like the boston terrier as another option. Very nice little dogs that are good indoors. IDK how easy it'll be to find a breeder who focuses on working stock though. But its an idea.


----------

